# Two hours to go!!



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

For Dooby to have his wings clipped! Oh, deary me!!!


----------



## Tia (Nov 21, 2007)

All I can say is, 'Good Luck!'.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww Plukie are you being a worried Mummy  He will be fine it might take him so getting use to but under the circumstances its for the best hopefully he will calm down and we will have a nicer Dooby


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

He won't like it at first, but he'll get over it soon enough. In fact, Chester hadn't had his wings clipped at all before I got him (and he's somewhere around a year old), and he just turned into a cuddler next time I got him out! ^_^


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Aww tell Dooby I said good luck!:thumbu:


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Poor Dooby! So, it took me 20 minutes to get him in the cat basket to get him to the vet. I tried everything apart from picking him up (he bites) then he came to me for a cuddle and a tickle and hey presto, I put the cat basket with door opened up to my chest and he had no choice but to go in. So, that was the first traumatic episode. Off we went in the car, Dooby was quite happy, we get to the vets and the receptionist put her finger through the bars and Dooby stood on them! Then the vet got a towel, put his hand inside the box and came out with a Dooby! No problem, the nurse held him and the vet clipped him. He said if it's not enough he will clip more of his feathers on Monday. He's left some so that "He still looks pretty" but it might be that he can still fly high, I'll just have to see. At the moment he is sat on the flap bit at the top of his cage and I swear he is sulking.

It only cost £6.30 (approx $13 US) so that was good. I'd much rather an expert do it than me, they know how to hold him and where to clip. It would be down to me to hold him AND clip him, so that would be a bit tricky. If he's stand still on his perch and hold his wing out for me, it might be a help, but I can't see him doing that somehow. LOL


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie I am glad everything went well, I am sure Dooby is sulking a bit but he will get over it hopefully it was enough and you don't have to go back again Monday


----------



## Mossybird (Jan 3, 2008)

Its very nice to know that Dooby had a good vet visit. When Sunny got his wings clipped, it was 30 bucks!!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Awww, poor Dooby, but it's for the best. And if your not completely happy with it in any way, remember they'll always grow out. Dooby's going to have a bit of a suprise when he stops sulking and starts flying.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm sure it'll help you that he's clipped now. Let us know how it's going.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad it went ok. How is he doing now? Spike sulks when we clip his nails.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

He's gone to bed now. I put him to bed at 7.00p.m. tonight, because he was up at 7.00 this morning! So, I'll have to see how he is tomorrow, but he hasn't said much.....still sulking I suppose. lol He didn't even say "Night night!" although he did blow me a kiss, so maybe he's coming around slowly. lol.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I am sure he will be back to his old self in no time  well ummm lets hope not the self thats a little stinker


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

It might take some getting used to.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

They have to sulk, or else us owners might think they don't mind too much.  It's all in the birdy rule book i'm sure - under "ways to make our owners feel guilty".


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Bea said:


> It's all in the birdy rule book i'm sure - under "ways to make our owners feel guilty".


my birds must use this book when you come in the room they both lean there heads forward for scratch and when your eating they will moan until they get some and if you dont give them a scrath or food they give you bad looks.im sure dooby will be happy in no time im gonna have a whole lot sulking to come when i decide to cut flickys wings.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, what can I say.........it has made him really bad tempered and he can still fly!!!! He flew from the ground up to the top of his cage, he's launched a biting attack on me and one on Darryl....so, back to the vets on Monday I suppose to have some more feathers clipped. At this rate, he'll be getting his wings and beak amputated!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh dear, that's disappointing. I really can't imagine sweet Dooby being vicious , I don't know why.


----------



## Tia (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh dear Dooby, don't you know that getting back at your Mummy for clipping your wings will only get your wings clipped more?


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Did you see how much they cut off?


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah, the vet did it so that he still looks good, but he said that it may not be enough and that he might have to cut the first few primary feathers as well. He's a real grouch today. He's flying at me with his beak open every time I go near his cage. Sheeesh, you try and help and that's all the thanks you get. lol. I'm sure he'll be ok again tomorrow.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

How many primaries did they leave? I know Ziggy is a pretty strong flier and can fly with just one primary. Since Dooby's had the experience I would have the but all primaries if you're trying to disable flight completly. Sorry to hear he was attacking you...sounds like Dooby has something against you for some reason...did he wake up or the wrong side of the perch? I'm glad mine didn't attack me after every clipping-I'd have a house with 10 birds on attack mode...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Yikes  Dobby sure knows how to hold a grudge. Hopefully it will help more when he can't fly.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I wonder why the vet was worried about him looking nice its the attitude that needs to be adjusted  hopefully when you take him back on Monday and have more clipped he will be dependent on you and be a little nicer. The best way to tell if its enough is to hold him out on your finger encourage him to fly at the vets in the enclosed room of course and see if he can still fly or fly abit and glide down.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> The best way to tell if its enough is to hold him out on your finger encourage him to fly at the vets in the enclosed room of course and see if he can still fly or fly abit and glide down.


That's what I use to do also. I thought the vet would try that so you wouldn't have to go back again...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He should of tested how well he could fly. I hope he does not charge you more on monday.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks very much for that tip. I'll check his flight ability at the vets. As this is the first time I've ever had a bird clipped, I didn't know what to expect really. The vet seems to have left about the first three or four primary's, obviously that is still enough for the Doobster! lol I'm just going to put him to bed now, he was up at around 7.00 this morning so, it's 7.00 bedtime tonight. I'll see if he says night night, tonight!! Or just sulks again.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Well he can obviously hold a grudge for a long time!!  I'm sure he'll settle down again soon though.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam lucky Spike can forgive almost instantly


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Iam lucky Spike can forgive almost instantly



and I am lucky Ziggy is too...slow...to remember..lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Lol that is too funny, lucky you


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh wow!!! I've almost got my old Dooby back. He came downstairs with me to clean up in the kitchen, he sat on my shoulder laughing and chatting whilst I did the vacuuming, he only tried to bite me twice, but I just said "No!" and he was ok. He can still fly high, he was getting to the top of the doors no problem, so I still have to take him back to the vet tomorrow for more feather clipping, but really, he's been a little darling this morning. Now, whether that is just because he is having a good day, or whether it is the fact that he has been clipped a bit, I just don't know. Only time will tell.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> and I am lucky Ziggy is too...slow...to remember..lol


LOL!! Poor Ziggy. 

Dooby really does have 2 sides to his personality, hope its all sorted tomorrow.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Lets hope his chattering mood, is permanent(sp..??)


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Is he any better Plukie?


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, he has to go back to the vet today to get more feathers clipped, so we'll see how he is after that. No doubt there will be another day of sulking before I can tell properly if all is well. lol.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Dooby has to be one of the most bossy tiels on Talk Tiels.  I'm sure that once he can't swoop well enough to attack you guys he'll settle back down to his usual cuddly, talkative self.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh boy!!! Have we gone one *!!!!!* off Dooby! lol. I caught Dooby in a towel and got him in the carrier no problem, so off to the vet we went. The vet has trimmed up the feathers that he already cut and cut a few more of the long ones in the front, he has left him with about three on either side now "something to preen". We did the flying test in the surgery and Dooby managed to glide to the floor, but didn't have any lift so that's fine. Now, I've got him home, put him in his cage with some crunchy nut cornflakes as a treat. Darryl has just poked a shelled peanut through the bars to him, usually Dooby will take it so gently, but not now, man, he's taking it out on that peanut, there is bits of shell flying all over the place. lol. No way am I putting my hand in that cage today, or at least until he has calmed down a bit. He's having a real sulky, temper tantrum fit. Bless him. I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow, hopefully he'll be all better then.


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

Mine always sulk after a clip. I pay around that much too but I actually do it myself now.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I am glad all went well at the vet  I am sure he will be back to his normal self tomorrow Ollie was real quiet after his clip and stayed to himself but by the next morning he was singing and ringing and being his annoying old self again


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

He sure knows how to hold a grudge...taking it out on the poor peanut..lol


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Poor Dooby, hopefully he would have finished sulking tomorrow, fingers crossed.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks everybody, he's gone to bed early tonight, he chatted and whistled himself to sleep as usual, so hopefully he'll be ok tomorrow.

Now you have all been through the first clipping with me and Dooby, thanks for your comments and concerns, this place really rocks when it comes to sharing and caring.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Yay! I'm glad Dooby is no longer mad.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Hehe, better for him to take his anger out on a peanut than a finger.  I hope you wake up and find your sweet little Dooby sitting in his cage ready for a cuddle.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I hope Dooby wakes up on the right side of the perch tommorow or would that be bowl  Better they take their anger out on objects that can't bleed


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, I've tried twice now to get him out of his cage and each time, he's bitten me, so I've shut him back in and ignored him for a little while. I'll give it another go later.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh we are talking major sulks.........his cage doors are open and he won't come out!! lol. I'm sure he's frowning!


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Awww poor Dooby.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm sure he'll get over it, some day lol.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I think we have a bit of a breakthrough.....slowly, slowly he's coming round. I've only been bitten once that's drawn blood..that's good!! I think he's beginning to realise that he can't fly too well and he just might need my help, so he'd better be nice. He flew out of the computer room and landed in the hallway, it just looked so funny to see him toddling back instead of flying. lol. He's been for loads of tickles, so that's another positive. I think by tomorrow, he'll be a good little Dooby again. *Bleeding fingers crossed*


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like he is slowly getting better  I always make sure when I let Spike out I take him out and not let him come out on his own. I heard it makes them feel like they need you more.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Ah, good idea! I'll try that tomorrow with him. Thanks for that tip.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I always make sure when I let Spike out I take him out and not let him come out on his own.


I do the same.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

:thumbu:Me too, but they will come out on their own.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Ah, good idea! I'll try that tomorrow with him. Thanks for that tip.


Your welcome  Iam sure you will get that Dooby fixed up soon  And back to his silly self


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Plukie said:


> it just looked so funny to see him toddling back instead of flying. lol.


Birds look hilarious when they waddle around.  I'm glad to hear he's behaving a bit better. I hope he just keeps getting better and better for you!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok, I'm not counting my tiels before they hatch, but I think we have a breakthrough. Today it was like having my old Dooby back. He's been loving and been around the house with me as I've been working.......but, he's very quiet and also, when we get near his cage, he flies off and goes in! I've left the doors open, but he doesn't come out unless I actually get him to step up and then he'll come out for a little while. Now, the way he is behaving is just too good to be true, but on the other hand, I don't want to suppress him too much. Anyway, I think maybe it's all still a little strange to him, so tomorrow is another day. Just one thing though, he was on the kitchen table and he managed to fly up to the top of the cupboard door...sheesh, there is no stopping this Doobster!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow with a full clip? Hopefully he is even better tommorow


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I think being quiet is pretty normal Ollie was the same way after his clip, he was really quiet and I kept saying I think he is mad at us...lol but he is back to his loud self again  Its not a bad thing that he is not coming out unless you put your hand in to get him to step up maybe he is realizing that he is not the boss around there and he can't bully anyone around anymore  once he gets his bearings and knows what he can do to get around he will be fine.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

He will turn back to his, noisy self again,soon He might think sulking will make you think that you won't get him clipped again, but he may be wrong


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL. Well, we'll see what tomorrow brings, he's gone to bed now.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> LOL. Well, we'll see what tomorrow brings, he's gone to bed now.


There such good little boys when there sleeping


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

laurago said:


> There such good little boys when there sleeping


The only seem good because they are silent, not eating & not pecking everything  LOL!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

sophiay said:


> not pecking everything  LOL!!


Yeah like my face  Ollie seems to think I am his now he has taken to beak banging my face  thankfully he is gentle about it


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

How's he doing now Plukie? Got use to not flying?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> Yeah like my face  Ollie seems to think I am his now he has taken to beak banging my face  thankfully he is gentle about it


Spike beak bangs my hand sometimes. They are always on their best behaviour when they are asleep


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, he's awake and hasn't stopped chatting for the last one and a half hours!!! We've gone from Jingle Bells right the way through his whole vocabulary to tickle tickle, we've even had the latest, ringing like the telephone and then saying hello! He hasn't actually come out of his cage yet though. I'm not quite ready for that onslaught, I have certain jobs that need to be done before he comes out to help. lol. So, healing fingers crossed, he'll be ok now.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Good luck


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

He is chatting so hopefully he is happy  my fingers are crossed for you


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mabye Super Doob wants a girlfriend..a live one..lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Mabye Super Doob wants a girlfriend..a live one..lol


 Can you imagine, then he would actually have something to defend and get broody over!!! He would become a Noo (Boomberry's tiel, hehe).


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Maybe a girlfriend would calm him down and set him straight..it does for humans...lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

People have suggested it for my Blinkie frequently, i'm not convinced it would help, and besides...  Why should any poor unfortunate girl have to put up with the excitable advances of an over eager male. :rofl:


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> People have suggested it for my Blinkie frequently, i'm not convinced it would help, and besides...  Why should any poor unfortunate girl have to put up with the excitable advances of an over eager male. :rofl:


lol...yea..poor girl...My Sugar is the same..I should have called him Mr. Hump... 
I do think Dooby should have a friend though.


Sorry...Plukie..slightly off topic here.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I can't imagine having to deal with TWO tiels. Oh lordy, lordy, can you imagine, Dooby behaving like a hormonal, rampant, bad tempered looney and a little girl hissing and biting. Yeah, thanks for the suggestion Aly, but no thanks.


----------

